# Detroit Crew - Fuse Lounge & Bar in Rochester Michigan Tuesday 10/7



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

For those who attended last time I got a herf together in downtown Rochester, this is the cigar lounge we ended up at. For any newcomer, they have a great martini bar, and an excellent cigar loung upstairs. Drink prices are reasonable and the help is, well, easy on the eyes.

Fuse Lounge & Bar
227 Main Street
Rochester, MI 48307
248-652-2585

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Rochester&state=MI&address=227+S+Main+St&zipcode=48307

I get off work around 4PM. Since Fuse doesn't open until 5PM, I will probably grab a bite to eat at either Main Street Billiards (two doors down) or Red Knapps and head to Fuse right when they open. Last time KidRock387 and hardcz joined me for dinner as well. Like last time, there will be a few guys from my work there too. They had such a great time that they've been bugging me to setup another herf at Fuse.

I hope to see you there!!!

Mike


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a real possibility. Will know more tomorrow. But but put me down as a big maybe!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I should be able to make this one. Gotta look at my schedule, but all should be good.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I have at least 3 guys from work who've already confirmed plus two maybes. Sounds like a good start!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Good chance.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Dave, your just all over the damn place when it comes to herfs aren't you!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> Dave, your just all over the damn place when it comes to herfs aren't you!


I'm just hoping Perry will show up to one of them sooner or later. :r


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey thanks for keeping me posted. My sons got a football game that night so I am unable to attend. Have fun boys!!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I wish I could but can't. I will be in Saginaw in class


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Now I have 7 guys from work who said they are coming, plus me is 8 total.

BengalMan, Jbailey, and jamesb3 are maybes. I haven't heard from them since I set a date, but hardcz and alley00p both said they were coming.

Jon, we'll be there for a while. Last time I didn't leave until 9:30 or so.



Mike


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

All you Detroit guys, check out the Cincinnati HERF. It's going to be a great time.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184817

Mike, I am about 80% a go.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Representing! I'm there, most likely I'll show up around 4-5pm....so I'll be next door at the pool hall if anyone is bored....I heard Mike is buying the first round of shots...could be a rumor though.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Ugh, I thought this was tomorrow, not next week. Not looking like I'll be able to make this one guys.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

missed the first one not going to miss this one I will see you all there. I get out of work at 5 and it is just at Adams and 59 so I won't be to much after 5 when I get there.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

BUMP for the Detroit Crew Herf!!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Charlie.

1 More Day!!!

I now have 16 guys from work confirmed with a couple more maybes, plus:

Hardcz
Alley00p
JonHarky
Jbailey
Jamesb3

We are going to have a blast. I hope we can get these and a few more gorrilas representing CS.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I know I can no longer come down for this. Few things popped up and my shuffleboard league is Tues night. (pretty sure James is out too)

I know for 100% we will both be down for the flag singing!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll be there around 5:30


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll be going to eat at Red Knapps. It's across the street and down a little ways, but within walking distance. Red Knapps is a 50s style burger joint. Excellent burgers, fries, milshakes, and onion rings the size of your head.

See you guys there!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

357 said:


> Sounds good. I'll be going to eat at Red Knapps. It's across the street and down a little ways, but within walking distance. Red Knapps is a 50s style burger joint. Excellent burgers, fries, milshakes, and onion rings the size of your head.
> 
> See you guys there!


Forget the milkshakes, their malts are great.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

all I gotta say is Alley00p better be there


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks to those who made it. We all had a great time. There were 12-15 guys from work plus jonharky, hardcz, Alley00p, and me. There was a lot of talk about making this a regular monthly event. I think I'll shoot for the first Tuesday of the month. I'll create a new thread when I get it all worked out.

Thanks again to Charlie, Dan, and Jon for the great time and good smokes!

Mike


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I knew that I might be in the wrong place at the wrong time, but I decided to attend the Herf at the Fuse Lounge and Bar... after all, what could happen to a peace-loving newbie gorilla like me at a Herf? Even the message above that said "*Alley00p had better be there*" above didn't bother me (too much...).

So there I am, sitting there enjoying a Taboo Twist and drinking a cold Sam Adams, when suddenly the perpretator arrived: it was HardCZ carrying a small cigar box along with his herf case. After greeting our host and the other gorilla there, he walked up to me and said "I believe this belongs to you", and he handed me the following:

It didn't look threatening, but I carefully opened the lid which was nailed shut. My gravest fears were then aroused when I spied this:

Thankfully, the would be bomb didn't explode and I was able to examine the contents of this package:

2 - La Flor De Cano
1 - Hoyo Des 100 Dieux
1 - Punch Royal Selection #11 '00
1 - Jose L. Piedra

Darnit, Dan, I've been able to keep away from these ISOMs and you go and shove me down the dang slope!!

Seriously, this was an extremely thoughtful gift which I know you have been planning for about 2 months - ever since you asked me what ISOMs I liked to smoke and I replied that I had never tried any. You can rest assured that I will enjoy each and every one of these sticks (and you better be watching out... I may try to get even when you least expect it!). 

And a BIG THANKS to our host, 357, for setting up this herf. I had a great time and will definately be attending the next one!


----------

